# Anyone know where I can get some Nike Jordan Shoes?



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

:lol:

Rogue


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

cunt895 should be able to help


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

i wrote cnut895 not doodah


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure that I saw an advert somewhere.....just not sure where.....???

:?

:wink: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> i wrote cnut895 not doodah


Forum won't let you use that word


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

You want buy? Me sell shoe - you order now, me do you good plice. Want cheap cunt too? I get you easy easy. Clean, no AIDS. Good papers, no deport. How many you want?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

JJB sports :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sportsworld
this post was in no way sponsored by Newcasle United's new owner


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

naah, no idea, but I know where you can buy some films from though :lol:


----------

